# craftsman 247.883700 sealed gearbox ?



## kaziesariens (Feb 7, 2015)

Just picked up a used craftsman 26 inch with 8hp Briggs & Stratton from my local hardware store since he installed the new engine and belts I asked about lubricating the gear box he said this unit had no fittings to do so since I had no owners manual given with machine I downloaded one from the sears site to see what preventative maintenance I should do all it says is to flip machine forward I can remove cover on bottom to lubricate the hex shaft, remove shear pins to lubricate rake shaft and lubricate wheels nothing mentioned about gear box any comments or feedback appreciated


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

i wouldnt mess with the gearbox unless something went wrong with it/is wrong with it. its probably a greased unit sealed from the factory


----------

